# Fly Boatworks F18 Demo Boat Wilmington, NC



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Nice photos thanks for sharing. Very nice shop! Where is it?


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

How are you liking the Aqua Traction pads??


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

Amazing looking boat I got to see capt tony Bozella boat a few months ago and that is one slick ride


----------



## FishCrazzy63 (Dec 24, 2012)

WOW! Really nice set of pics to look at. Sure wish somebody in Texas would start building something like this.


----------



## captsethvernon (Jun 3, 2010)

Guys, 

    Thanks for taking a look at the build photos. The shop is Carsten Industries, they've been in the fiberglass business and building boats for a _very _long time. They do quality work and stand behind their products. 

The owners of Fly Boatworks tooled the plug and mold for this model with some very progressive ideas. If you look closely you'll see the pattented Hydrolock strakes in the bottom, different from poling strakes etc. These channel water allowing the skiff incredible maneuverability both in left and right handed turns. Right handed turns are a breeze in most skiffs due to prop rotation, it's the lefties that'll get you...

     I've owned Sea Dek on both of the skiffs that I had since 04 and it lasts about 18 months worth of charter use with over 200 trips a season on those two skiffs. So I have no complaints about my experience with SeaDek. 

     That being said, I've been really impressed with John Thelen of Aqua Traction and his attention to detail. No job to big or too small and his product is exceptional. The Fly Boatworks F-18 I'm running has a "groove" pattern and is CNC cut and milled so it will in fact hold water if you were to pressure wash it, but it dries fast. The Sphere and Link are thermo encased products and impervious to water. John is also able to do much of the custom work we all like from shops like Castaway Customs and he has some proprietary laser engraving that's really sharp. I like the product and the quick turn around working with John and crew at AT.

Capt. Tony is great and he has one sweet ride. 

Hope the fishing is good for you guys this season. We'll keep posting pics of skiffs and new side console as soon as it's out of the mold.

Regards,
Capt. Seth


----------

